# looking for an offshore boat for tift



## ducktape (Feb 18, 2012)

father and son looking for an offshore boat to fish texas international fishing tourney out of south padre island in aug 2012. we will pay for gas for two days of fishing. also will enter calcutta and split winnings. preferably a 31 foot or little larger boat. we've fished it several times and came close to money,but had boat trouble both times. if interested, please e-mail us to talk details. aug. comes fast. theres $300,000 in cash and prizes to be won. [email protected] 
​


----------

